# New here



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

New here but not to the hobby. I have kept Kormorner tumblers, German beauties, Pygmy pouters, fantails, and Indian fantails before but just as pets. While my brother kept and bred rollers. Me and my fiance just bought a home so hoping to breed Indian fantails down the road as they have always been a favorite of mines.

Went to a swapmeet a few weeks back but there wasn't much so this was the only bird I bought. I know he's not show quality but I'm fine with him as a pet. 




























.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I think he's gorgeous!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

VERY NICE American Fantail  And Welcome to PT
Is this the only bird you have right now?


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Well I think he's gorgeous!



Thanks




Msfreebird said:


> VERY NICE American Fantail  And Welcome to PT
> Is this the only bird you have right now?


Thanks for the welcome

Yes he's my only one. There's another swampmeet coming up this weekend so we'll see if I pickup anything


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Welcome back to the sport!



Eel Noob said:


> ...I know he's not show quality but I'm fine with him as a pet...


The way he's showing off, he doesn't seem to think so.  Cute bird! Hope you are able to find a good mate for him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so why is he not show quaility?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Eel Noob said:


> New here but not to the hobby. I have kept Kormorner tumblers, German beauties, Pygmy pouters, fantails, and Indian fantails before but just as pets. While my brother kept and bred rollers. Me and my fiance just bought a home so hoping to breed Indian fantails down the road as they have always been a favorite of mines.
> 
> Went to a swapmeet a few weeks back but there wasn't much so this was the only bird I bought. I know he's not show quality but I'm fine with him as a pet.


Looking for some white Indian Fantails? I have three that need a good home.


Tony


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

Big T said:


> Looking for some white Indian Fantails? I have three that need a good home.
> 
> 
> Tony


I think you should take tony up on his offer , you will get some good birds and give some good birds a home all at the same time


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

TerriB said:


> Welcome back to the sport!
> 
> 
> 
> The way he's showing off, he doesn't seem to think so.  Cute bird! Hope you are able to find a good mate for him.


Thanks

I might find it a mate down the road. He's currently in a wooden rabbit hutch and take him out everyday to socialize. He's starting to coo and strut whenever I'm nearby.



spirit wings said:


> so why is he not show quaility?


It might just be that he's a young bird but his tail leans to one side a little. 




Big T said:


> Looking for some white Indian Fantails? I have three that need a good home.
> 
> 
> Tony


PM



LokotaLoft said:


> I think you should take tony up on his offer , you will get some good birds and give some good birds a home all at the same time


Hoping weather is not too hot to ship birds right now


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey Eel Noob. Welcome to PT. We keep Wests, Birmingham Rollers, Ringneck Doves, and other odds and ends from time to time. We have some Wests and Rollers for sale right now if you're interested. Again welcome and happy breeding.


----------



## Eel Noob (Aug 11, 2010)

wcooper said:


> Hey Eel Noob. Welcome to PT. We keep Wests, Birmingham Rollers, Ringneck Doves, and other odds and ends from time to time. We have some Wests and Rollers for sale right now if you're interested. Again welcome and happy breeding.



Thanks for welcome and heads up on available birds.


Right now I'm just going to focus trying to breed Indian Fantails. Will see what other breeds I'll add down the road.


----------



## BENNYVILLE (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Tony, how are you my name is Benny, I'm in hopes of find a pair of young White Indian Fantails in good health. I would like to breed them, do you have any or maybe know some body who does? Thanx Benny.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Big T said:


> Looking for some white Indian Fantails? I have three that need a good home.
> 
> 
> Tony


that may be a cool color when they have a baby black and white that would be cool


----------

